# Steel Split in handle



## soigne_west (Jan 28, 2017)

First time posting in shop talk. I am not a craftsman, i am a professional chef. I commissioned a build through a smith who essentially built me exactly what i wanted. I was very happy with his work so i commissioned another knife from him: a K-Tip Suji out of white 2 clad in "high and low carbon"

Anyway, he forged it out, put initial grind and sent out for HT at Peters. Well it split down the lamination in the handle during HT.

Can it be saved? Stock Removal?


----------



## jessf (Jan 28, 2017)

Perhaps weld it up then grind the weld smooth.


----------

